# Fishes of Utah by Sigler



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Anyone have a copy they are willing to part with for a decent price?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

$6

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fishes-of-...275233?hash=item2620fe03a1:g:FxEAAOSw-g5c2vVo

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Newer, hardback

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Fishes-of-...429597?hash=item1efd0bd39d:g:Zj4AAOSwNWtb6emC

-DallanC


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Yep, have one in my cart. Just wanted to see if someone on the forum was interested in offloading a copy first. But definitely not willing to drop $35 at the moment.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You can get a used hard covered one on Amazon for $4

https://www.amazon.com/Fishes-Utah-.../ref=tmm_hrd_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=


----------

